# Matagorda surf fishing cart



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Any one know who sells a battery motorized cart for fishing?
Tried dragging a four wheel garden cart through the sand but it was hard on the artificial hip.
Can walk ok but getting too old for the pulling.
Sheriff told me no atv's or golf carts on Matagorda beach, has to be street legal, which means registered inspection and tag.
Might buy a 4wd some day. 
Saw the two wheeler they sell at cabella with the big poly wheels, but you still have to lift and pull.
Didn't ask the sheriff about a mule.
But he would die of heat stroke waiting for me to catch a fish.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I can't help you with your question, but I was under the impression that side x sides were allowed on the beach.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Golf carts are street legal with appropriate lighting, rear-view mirror and the orange triangle on the back.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

You can order from CA and have it shipped. Great product: http://electricbeachwagons.com/


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Also, my friend copied my design that I bought from Electric Beach Cart. He purchased a 36 volt electric motor (from a scooter store) with two sprockets. Bolted together a frame made out of aluminum angle iron and a aluminum mesh floor. It works really great and it was a relatively simple project. He made in a weekend.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

jtupper said:


> Golf carts are street legal with appropriate lighting, rear-view mirror and the orange triangle on the back.


Some Texas beaches allow 4 wheelers and golf carts.
The sheriff in Matagorda said anything on the beach had to have a record of inspection and a license plate.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

POCsaltdog said:


> You can order from CA and have it shipped. Great product: http://electricbeachwagons.com/


Couldn't find prices on that web site
What did yours cost and what does it look like.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

texas skiffaroo said:


> Some Texas beaches allow 4 wheelers and golf carts.
> The sheriff in Matagorda said anything on the beach had to have a record of inspection and a license plate.


Admittedly, I'm ignorant on this subject, but aren't Texas beaches considered roadways? If so, how can counties restrict what can be driven on the beach if it's legal to drive on a public road? Honest question...


----------

